# OpenWRT Backfire 10.03



## mrhuggles (Apr 10, 2010)

this is old news but nobody has said anything i could see, anyways its out, ive been running it a few days and i love it, its a big improvement, the new interface is kind of weird tho and takes some getting used to but once your used to it its better.

oh and WRT54G and others like it with the broadcom wifi chips now have support in kernel 2.6 so there is no need to specifically use kernel 2.4 yay


----------



## digibucc (Apr 10, 2010)

what's the advantage of this over dd-wrt? never used this one


----------



## mrhuggles (Apr 10, 2010)

whats the advantage of openWRT over dd-wrt? well, thats pretty easy, dd-wrt is to openWRT like OSX is to bsd

package management, stability, intelligent design, features [literally thousands]

its probably a little less newbie friendly but, with this version there is a nice web GUI called LuCI
i tried DD-WRT a while back, now they dont make you reboot every time you change any settings,  so that was nice, but its still not nearly as developed as openWRT, its still all about personal tastes tho, alot of people only really need the features in dd-wrt so its really fine for most people i think.


----------

